# Seven Moons



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jack Bruce / Robin Trower
Seven Moons

Release Date 2008
Duration47:53
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Blues-Rock
Hard Rock
Recording Location
Intimate Studios


----------

